# Princess & Kittens - Pics & Live Webcam



## RaW (Jun 6, 2004)

My cat princess had 5 kittens 3 days ago here's a few pics
































also if you want to see them live here's the link

Princess & Kittens Live!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

OH wow. The webcam idea is so cute. They are all cute. Are you keeping all the kittens?


----------



## RaW (Jun 6, 2004)

I haven't talked about it with my parents but I really couldn't part with them I love them all so much <3 and want to watch them grow and socialise and stuff so yup I'm keeping them hopefuly :lol:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Gosh i could sit here and watch the cam allll day. It is so adorable. Those kittens are so cute! Mom's doing a great job too!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww, how cute, especially when they are yawning and going back to bed. I love baby kittens :lol:


----------



## RaW (Jun 6, 2004)

hehe yeah she's doing a great job, 
sorry about the cam cutting out I had to restart, 
yeah I sit and watch them all day and night on the comp screen keep an eye on them make sure they dont go walkies lol I've never seen baby kittens before and princess is my first cat so I can't wait to see them grow and soon they'll be up and about and climbing everywhere and then princess will have a little rest she hasn't had much rest the past few days, its been a crazy few days but definatly an amazing experiance.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Darling kittens!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Beautiful kittens and beautiful Princess! I really hope you're going to get her spayed now though, right?  And the kittens too when they are old enough -- it's really the right thing to do.


----------



## ikbeth (May 10, 2004)

Awww...congratulations!  I agree, the webcam is a cool idea - loved watching them. They're all SO cute!!


----------



## RaW (Jun 6, 2004)

Princess and Kittens says thanks everybody for the compliments.

I'm just thinking it's going to cost alot of money to get them all spayed and their booster injections if I remember correctly it was £70 for princesses injections I wonder if the vet would do a discount when treating a litter of 5.

I think getting them all spayed seems so final no more baby kittens ever  but maybe it is a good idea I dunno but what happens if in a few years I wish I had kept one of them natural to carry on the blood line.

I'm kinda hoping the kittens will be house cats princess likes to go outside since the first time she went outside so she's not really a house cat but hopefuly the kittens will be and if I get the male kittens neutered then they should be ok and no more kittens for a long time...

But yeah I think princess should get spayed soon - what exactly happens in the operation?


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I'm not sure about in Scotland, but in the USA and Canada, it is pretty standard to get your cats fixed. Where I live, you get a small discount for having a multi-pet household. You're best bet is to call around to vets in your area.

I am really a believer in spaying/neutering. I know it is kind of sad to think of no more babies, but your going to have a full house as it is! 6 cats, Wow! There are also so many unwanted kittens in this world. I'm sure that you would find good homes for them, but that means that OTHER kittens are NOT getting good homes. Another reason it is so important to fix your cats is because they are way less likely to get mammary cancer and of course, reproductive cancers. Female cats in heat will find a way to get outside, no matter how hard you try. Male cats will spray, fight and roam further from home. It really is for the best to get your kitties fixed!

As for the operation, the female cat is put under a general anesthetic and is placed on the operating table on her back. A small incision is made in the lower abdomen and the uterus is pulled to the opening in the abdomen. Then the horns of the uterus are clamped (there are two) and so is the end of the uterus (at the top of the vagina). The uterus is then removed and everything put back in place. Then the kitty is stiched up again. It is a very simple operation and does not take long at all. Most cats are back to themselves within a few days.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Here's a good, short article to read. It was written by a vet. It just says things a lot better than I ever could :lol: .
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?action=library&act=show&item=spayingandneutering


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

I have to add in my two cents about the spaying as well.....it is SO important.
As beautiful and wonderful as those little babies are, unfortunately, there is often not enough good homes for them. Not everyone loves cats as much as us here on this site do, and that just leads to the problems that you see every day.....stray cats with no homes, cats in shelters being euthanized...
It is so so important. Please have her spade. Most vets are really good about a discount for multi cat families. Doesn't hurt to ask!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Please please -- if you want kittens there are plenty of pregnant kitties brought into shelters that you can foster. If you want kittens, there are plenty of babies in shelters. Bottom line, there are plenty of CATS already in shelters, and not enough homes for them. It's just not a good idea to bring more into the world when there are so many that are homeless and unwanted.


----------

